# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  can anyone help solve this mystery?

## autecho

am from the UK and have had life long severe insomnia which has been associated directly with the fact am classic autistic but they have always refused proper sedation which is good supposed but not when desperate!!

they are not allowed to sell melatonin in shops here for some reason,and there is only one form of it licenced from the doctor called circadin plus they will only prescribe this to those of us with significant autism or learning disability-OR elderly people as we are recognised as having an accute shortage of melatonin.
the doctor prescribed this when had gone there in desperation for a sleeping pill because have spent years pleasing pyschologists by cutting all sorts of things out completely and changing life to prove they didnt have any effect on sleep but they still didnt allow anything.

was all over the place when he prescribed circadin but found out wat it was when we got back and wikipediad it [melatonin is not written on the box].
anyway,gave it a go and it helped,over the next week or so it gave a life.
however....blood time/monthlies happened and for some reason it stripped the circadin effects away.
it was like melatonin levels were back to low again.

this has been a good number of weeks since then and there has been no change-still not started working.
staff of mine didnt believe it and thought was just wanting some control,but the blood time definitely sscrewed it up and am wondering why?
am in need of some ideas guys to take to them because am getting fed up of this again.
am guessing it must be the monthlies screwing with melatonin but does anyone have anything written down so am able to show them,and hopefuly get the dose put up?

thanks in advance. ::

----------


## Ironman

There should be other products out there.  I don't know aboutt eh UK, but in the States, melatonin can be purchased over the counter - it's on shelves.

I would look into L-Tryptophan (it's in turkey, the meat, too!) and Valerian root.

----------

